# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Receta për gatimin e pulës/gjelit të detit

## Resto

chiken marsala eshte nje ushqim i perdorshem ketu ne amerike.dhe eshte e lehte per tu gatuar .
hedhim pak gjalp ne tigan hedhin mish pule te qeruar pa kocke hedhim kerpudha nje grusht dhe hedhim domate te thata kur ti kaverdisim mire i hedhim pak miell .pastaj i hedhim vere te bardhe pastaj i hedhim azzu ( eshte nje sause e cila perdoret per te trashur lengun ) pas kesaj i leme pak sa te traseh pak lengu edhe dhe e gatshme per tu servirur .kjo shoqerohet me veshtebull ,patate.pure patate.etj sipas kerkesave here tjeter do ju mesoj dicka tjeter bye bye nga visi :a

----------


## Fiori

Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Pulë 500-600 g. gjalpë 50g. arra 2 filxhane kafeje, hudhra 1 kokërr, uthull 2 lugë gjelle, miell 1 lugë gjelle, kripë, piper.

Pula e pastruar dhe e larë pritet në thela, vendoset në tenxhere, hidhet ujë i vluar aq sa të mbulohen thelat, shtohet pak kripë,piper i zi dhe zihet në zjarr të ngadalshëm derisa të bëhet gati.
Në një tenxhere me gjalpë kaurdiset mielli, shtohet lëngu i pulës duke e përzier mirë që të mos krijohen kokrra dhe lihet të ziejë për 2-3 minuta derisa lëngu të trashet. Pastaj hiqet nga zjarri dhe përzihet me arra të shtypura. Salca rregullohet me hudhra të shtypura, uthull, kripë, piper të zi e thelpinj arre dhe mbahet në vend të ngrohtë, por pa marrë valë.
Gjatë servirjes në pjatë vendoset pula e cila mbulohet me salcën e përgatitur. Kjo lloj pule zakonisht jepet pa garniturë.

----------


## Eni

ahh, gjelle tipike permetare kjo Fiori  :buzeqeshje: 

Une e kam gjellen time te preferuar, te cilen them se e gatuaj mire.

Te paket jane ata qe e vleresojne e dine ta shijojne kete gjelle.

Kisha dicka,
permetaret zakonisht, nuk i hedhin 50 gr. arra, por me shume, sasia shkon nga 250 gr - 400 gr arra te qeruara dhe ne pasi pergatisim lengun e pules i shtome arrat dhe i leme te vlojne se bashku dhe jo menjane (jo ne zjarr). Plus nuk i hedhim uthull,pasi kjo e prish shijen e gjelles dhe do e ktheje ate ne nje tip paçeje (hudhra e uthull bashke).

Me pas ne pjate vendosim thelat e pules se pjekur me salcen dhe i sperkatim me pak gjalp te shkrire.

Kjo pjate preferohet te shoqerohet me vere te bardhe. 

p.s.
e di se pse thashe te paket jane ata qe dine ta shijojne kete gjelle. Pasi me ka bere pershtypjje kur kete gjelle tere qejf ua gatova disa miqve te mi e nje person me origjine nga Tirana me tha: kjo eshte qull!!!
qull i kokes tend i thashe tere inat  :buzeqeshje:  ku mer vesh ti nga guzhina. Pse keshtu e gatuani ju qullin ?? - qull gjelle tipike tironse me qumesht e miell. 


Pra dua te them se nqs nuk ia di emrin, te pakten mos e ofendo ate qe e gatoi duke i thene qull, kur pergatitja e kesaj gjelle te ha ca kohe te mire mbi soben e gatimit.

__________________________________________________  __
Pula me arra ka e nje version tjeter gatimi, ate kur mbushet barku i pules me arra dhe vihet ne furre te piqet.
Edhe kjo eshte shume e mire.

----------


## Fiori

U mendova dy here para se te te ktheja pergjigje se kam frike mos me kthehesh dhe mua me inat, keshtu nuk po permend emra (meqe ra fjala ju permetaret te vrisni per gatim  :ngerdheshje: )...

Te them te drejten ne shtepi mami perdor shpesh ate menyren qe ke permendur ti (receta me lart eshte marre nga liber kuzhine) si dhe pulen e mbushur me arra e perdorim me shume. Kush ka qejf pulen dhe kush ka qejf arrat ska si mos e pelqeje te gjithen bashke  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SH_H

Ka degjuar ndonjeri???

----------


## MI CORAZON

Varet, po te jete pula lehonë e ka qumesht te mjaftueshem....behen lloj lloj embelsirash, duke filluar qe nga muhalebija e deri tek iman bajalldia .   :perqeshje:

----------


## SH_H

ore e kam seriozisht...une kam ngrene bile. ne fillim ideja me se do haja embelsire me mish pule ma shpifte, por ne fund mbeta i kenaqur...

----------


## Ora

SH_H,

Kete embelsire e kam degjuar dhe une, per nje kohe te gjate nuk e kam vene ne goje, sepse nuk mund ta pranoja faktin e nje embelsire me mish!! Po fale nje mikes sime e provova dhe e shijova me vone  :buzeqeshje: 

Ketu po ve receten, besoj se deshiron ta provosh. Une nuk e kam provuar ta bej vete, keshtu qe nuk di te te them me shume.

Embelsire me gjoks pule:

Gjoks pule: 100 gr ( i gatuar)
Oriz: 150 gr -- (3/4 e nje gote uji)
Uje:  60 ml   -- (1/4 e nje gote uji)
Qumesht: 1Lt  (4  gota uji)
Sheqer: 240 gr -- (1 1/5  gota uji)
Kanelle: -- nje luge  e vogel

Pregatitja:

Ne fillim zieje mishin e pules, dhe beje fije fije. Vere menjane te ftohet dhe le te merremi me te tjerat. Kjo embelsire e ka klecken tek perzierja e vazhdueshme. 
Mbuloje orizin me uje te ngrohte dhe lere rreth 2 ore. Kulloje dhe ketu eshte mire te kesh nje robot kuzhine (food processor). 

Ketej e tutje besoj se behet gati per disa minuta.

Hidhe orizin ne robotin e guzhines dhe beje pluhur fare, grije mire. Tani, ne nje tenxhere, hidh qumeshtin dhe orizin qe e ke bluar mire dhe perzieji mire derisa orizi te tretet ne qumesht.
Vendose ne zjarr te ngadalte duke e perziere vazhdimisht derisa masa te trashet. 
Tani do hedhesh mishin e pules qe eshte bere fije fije me pare (e imet fare), dhe do e trazosh mire e mire derisa te perziet e gjitha. 
Pastaj shtoji sheqerin. Ketu do ulur edhe pak zjarri dhe do vazhdosh ta trazosh derisa te shkrije sheqeri.

Largoje nga zjarri. Merr fryme thelle. Embelsira eshte gati, po duhet ftohur  :buzeqeshje: . Hidhe ne kupa te vogla servisi. Lere te ftohet. Sperkati kanelle siper. Serviret e ftohte.

Ju befte mire.
Ora.

----------


## ema sinani

S'ma merr mendja te kete embelsire te tille.

----------


## Ora

Mi corazon, 

Faktikisht kur e provova nuk e dija se cfare ishte. Si mikpritesa shume te mire qe ishin dhe ne si miq te nderuar qe ishim, na u servis qe menu qe kemi lene gishtat, ne fund erdhi embelsira, qe thua ti, dhe ne e provuam dhe e shijuam, 'Faleminderit shume, ju lumshin duart, te gjitha ishin shume te mira' etj etj... 
pastaj u bera kurioze une "Po cfare embelsire eshte kjo?"
oooops  :buzeqeshje: , 'Faleminderit dhe nje here'...  :buzeqeshje: 
Po qe te mos ia ha hakun, se nuk eshte e drejte, embelsira ishte me te vertete e mire..
Dhe une mendoj se eshte embelsire orientale, ajo mikja ime eshte turke.
Gjithe te mirat dhe pershendetje dhe nga une,
Ora

----------


## Edmond83

Ingredientët për 4 persona: 1 pulë rreth 1kg e 200 gr, 1 dl verë e bardhë, 3 limona, 300 gr ullinj jeshile, 4 thelba hudhër,  3 lugë vaj ulliri, kripë dhe piper. 

E ndajmë pulën në pjesë dhe i skuqim në një tigan me 2 lugë vaj dhe hudhrën e shtypur. Lyejmë një tavë me vajin e mbetur dhe shtrojmë ½ e fetave të limonave. Pastaj shtrojmë copat e pulës, fetat e tjera të limonave, i lagim me pak verë të bardhë, i hedhim kripë dhe në fund shumë piper të sapo grirë. E vendosim tavën në furrë të piqet në temp. 180°C për 30 min. Pastaj e servirim të ngrohtë.

----------


## GoDDeSS

hmmmm duket e shijshme!!

----------


## visi

Chicken Piccata.
Marrim nje pjese te mire mish pule(fileto pule ,ose biftek pule )e bejme nga te dyja anet me miell edhe pastaj ,presim per ta skuqur ne tigan ,nxehim vajin per 2 minuta po e djegur vajin shume,pasi i japim nje skuqje mishi te pules nga te dyja anet po jo shume duhet pak me ngjyre te kuqe te lehte ne mes , 
pastaj hedhin ne tiganin qe ishte mishi i pules vere te bardh ,gjalp,fleta limoni (2 ose 3)pak hurdha te grira imet,kjo serviret me makarona (spageti,penne,tortelini,etj sipas deshires)
kjo serviret edhe vetem chicken pa makarona,
pije e shoqerushme me kete eshte vere e bardhe,

----------


## green

Kush ka ndonje recete te sakte te pules me geshtenja do t'ia dija per nder nese do ta postonte :buzeqeshje: . Po kerkoj ketu por s'po e gjej dot.

FLM :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Foleja_

green!
E kam lexuar diku nej recete teper te mire nga Elna Durresi  per pule me geshtenja,  kerko ne postimet e saj dhe jam e bindur se do te pelqej ajo recete.

----------


## Foleja_

Ishte e mrekullueshme. 
Një kolegia ime zvicereane që qëlloi rastësisht pasi erdhi të më sillte një material për punën la thonjtë në të e mori dhe me vete për të dashurin e vet.
Ishte shumë thjesht për ta gatuar. Po ta përshkruja me pak fjalë:

Bli një pulë ( mundësisht bio ose të rritur në liri) jepi një të vluar të lehtë dhe vëre në tavë e prit përgatitjen e mbushjes.

Për mbushjen:

Gri një kokërr qepë e kavardise së bashku me të brendshme pule. 
Hidh në harxhë edhe gështenjat e ziera ( ka të gatshme nëpër markete në ngrirje nëse të bezdisisn ti ziesh e ti qërosh) e vazhdo kavërdisjen.
Shto pas pak bajamet e hidh erëzat sipas dëshirës tënde,
[ unë hodha bouillon de poule (si ish supa pulash të dikurshme në Shqipëri por në pudër, nuk di si tia them emrin ndryshe shqip. kujt ti kujtohet le ta thotë) piper të zi, piper të kuq të butë përzier me pak të fortë kripë dhe erëza të parapregatitura për pulëra që janë të gatshme. ]

Perziejë të tëra e shtoi pak nga lëngu i pulës që të ka mbetur nga valimi i saj e lëri të zihen së bashku të gjitha me zjarr të ngadaltë duke i trazuar herë pas here që të mos ngjisë. 
Kur të jetë bërë një masë e qëndrueshme hiqe nga zjarri, mbush pulën e pastaj qepe e fute në furre 200 gradë temperatura që të piqen në nxehtësi të ngadaltë. 

Rrotulloje nja dy tre herë që të piqet nga të katër qoshet e kur të jetë gati shërbeje. 
Unë e shoqërova me oriz e me zarzavate. 
Varet nga shijet e gjithkujt. Mund ta shoqërosh me frit ose thjesht patate të ziera. 
Më pëlqeu jashtë mase . 
E mrekullueshme. Do shkonte e një gotë të mirë verë të kuqe, por herës tjetër. për sot shkoi. 

Ju përshëndes 

Elna.






e gjeta receten, dhe  nga ketu e pershendes Elnen   se i kopjova receten pa e pyetur   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## green

Foleja,
FLM shume per pergjigjen dhe mundimin per te gjetur kete postim :buzeqeshje: .
Sinqerisht e vleresoj shume! :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  

Dhe per Elnen - nese e lexon kete postim e pershendes dhe une! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Pershëndetje dhe nga unë. 

Nëse doni të përdorni gështenja të freskëta për mbushjen e pulës, merrini gështenjat, pritini si zakonisht pakëz e vendosini në mikro-valë 2 minuta. Kështu është thjesht për tu qëruar lehtë.

Mund të përdoret kjo mënyrë nëse ju ka vajtur mendja të hani gështenja gjysmë të pjekura shtëpie  :buzeqeshje: . 

Ju përshëndes e gatim të mbarë 

Elna.

----------


## PINK

Meqe kena festen e thanksgiving shume shpejt , na thoni ndonje recete qe keni ju se si ta mbushim gjelin e detit . 

Thx :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

une mund te te mesoj si ta hash pa per ta gatuar perfitoj nga rasti i dites se falenderimeve per te falenderuar tim ate qe eshte kaq duar arte ne gatim! (lol)

----------

